# New for Campagnolo in 2014?



## masi85 (Feb 20, 2007)

Any idea whats new for Campy for 2014 besides the 11-27 11 speed cassette previously discussed? I would think they would also come out with a 11-29 11 speed cassette to be different from everybody elses 11-28. Also, how about making Veloce and Centaur 11 speed so they could have the cheapest 11 speed groups available?


----------



## headloss (Mar 3, 2013)

They already have an 11speed Centaur, codenamed Athena.  They would just cancel one another out... besides, some of us would rather stick with ten speed components!


----------



## cwdzoot (Oct 16, 2005)

*Campagnolo 2014 New Products*

Posted all the new 2014 product to my flickr this morning and busy writing it up on my blog. 

New battery, new over sized crank, cassette ratios and wheels.


----------

